# Web browser and webex



## Shadow LI (Aug 19, 2018)

Hey all. Sorry if this doesn’t fit here but would love to see the web browser support WebEx. Not sure if anyone is working on that or anyone has any insight but anytime I try to logon to WebEx on the Tesla browser it tells me the browser is not supported. Thoughts?


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

That might be a question for Cisco WebEx.

Bear in mind our browser is Chromium, not Chrome so a lot of features may not be available.









https://help.webex.com/en-us/9ehuwu/Web-App-Supported-Operating-Systems-and-Browsers

Sorry, I think you're beating a dead horse.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

It looks like webex requires java to function.

Webex Meetings Suite System Requirements


----------



## Shadow LI (Aug 19, 2018)

Sucks. Work in the road quite a bit. Would be a game changer.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

garsh said:


> It looks like webex requires java to function.
> 
> Webex Meetings Suite System Requirements


I saw that too, and started to reply with that, then realized maybe it was for their desktop (non-browser) product. TBH, I know nothing about WebEx.

TBH, I have zero faith in anything that requires Java to run in a desktop environment.


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

Shadow LI said:


> Sucks. Work in the road quite a bit. Would be a game changer.


I had very good luck taking meetings in the car with my phone called in for audio, a hotspot going, and my regular work laptop. My laptop will charge over USB so the battery was draining only slowly while showing the meeting room. If I parked in a place with good wifi, I'd use that, or make sure to find such a place if I ever had to present.

Of course I will not admit to having any _personal _experience that this setup will work when the car is in motion.


----------



## Shadow LI (Aug 19, 2018)

Yes have done the same when parked as well. Was hoping for a more elegant solution with using our huge screen!


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Not that it's related to webex, but Google Hangouts is getting tantalizingly close to working. It's been slowly letting me get further along. Now it successfully joins the meeting, and I can see the other participants in the meeting, but it quickly grays that out and puts up a dialog error message saying something to the effect that it can't access my microphone and camera and it tells me to fix that. However, after a few seconds, the dialog comes down and I'm in like Flynn! 

This tells me that it actually detects that it HAS a microphone and a camera--it's just that the browser is not set to allow access to them. It would be fantastic if the browser could just access my mic as this would avoid having to fiddle around with getting my phone to connect to the meeting (I've not been successful getting the in-meeting audio controls to call my phone, but this is mainly due to the fact that the on-screen keyboard covers up a part of the screen I need to see--I need to play around with it a bit more).


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I think the intention of making it difficult was _not_ to let people videoconference while driving. Because that's a terrifying idea.


----------



## JeopardE (Mar 24, 2018)

WebEx has a web app that I've used successfully to join WebEx meetings in the car ever since they upgraded the browser to Chromium. It's quite awesome actually. Just click the "join by browser" link.

Yes, no webcam support, but who needs that?


----------



## JeopardE (Mar 24, 2018)

garsh said:


> It looks like webex requires java to function.
> 
> Webex Meetings Suite System Requirements


WebEx does not use Java anymore -- they moved away from Java years ago.


----------



## mikek1966 (Feb 26, 2020)

Hey, JeopardE -- I can't get WebEx to work in my Model 3 (2020, HW3. Software version 2020.4.1 4a4ad401858f). I'm located in the U.S. Now that I look at your car from 2018, I'm thinking that something in the new hardware or software updates prevents me from joining a WebEx meeting. I don't need voice, video, etc.... I just want to see the slides (while parked at a supercharger). Many thanks for any suggestions!!!


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

mikek1966 said:


> Hey, JeopardE -- I can't get WebEx to work in my Model 3 (2020, HW3. Software version 2020.4.1 4a4ad401858f). I'm located in the U.S. Now that I look at your car from 2018, I'm thinking that something in the new hardware or software updates prevents me from joining a WebEx meeting. I don't need voice, video, etc.... I just want to see the slides (while parked at a supercharger). Many thanks for any suggestions!!!


When you try to join, what happens?


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

garsh said:


> It looks like webex requires java to function.
> 
> Webex Meetings Suite System Requirements


That's not clear. For Windows, it states:
_Java isn't required for Mozilla Firefox and Google Chrome users._

Under Linux, they give a set of requirements which are unachievable today (32-bit browser and libraries), but it does work (badly) under Chrome.

I don't think Cisco has a clue. I don't think that WebEx is a product that is being actively supported.


----------



## MrBill (Sep 30, 2018)

I guess I'm a decade or two behind the times but I never heard of Spotify or Slacker before I got my Model 3. I can't download anything via the browser in the car and have no idea how to replace it or upgrade it. I also have a question about the Premium services such as Netflix, U-tube or any of the other services since I don't subscribe to them at home. Do I need to have membership with those services to use them in my car? How do you download a file for a new browser or upgrade the browser in the car? Does the fact that I live 100 miles away from the Tesla Dealer (and the big city) mean I can't get thse services in my car? I have limited Satellite internet at home and metered service. Does that make any difference?


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

MrBill said:


> I guess I'm a decade or two behind the times but I never heard of Spotify or Slacker before I got my Model 3. I can't download anything via the browser in the car and have no idea how to replace it or upgrade it.


You don't need to. Updates come along with your car's regular updates. It's a good idea to log your car into your home wireless network if you can so that you get updates regularly. Tesla sends out updates every few months.



MrBill said:


> I also have a question about the Premium services such as Netflix, U-tube or any of the other services since I don't subscribe to them at home. Do I need to have membership with those services to use them in my car? How do you download a file for a new browser or upgrade the browser in the car?


YouTube doesn't need memberships, but the other services do. You don't need to download anything, but you'll need your username and password for each of the services.



MrBill said:


> Does the fact that I live 100 miles away from the Tesla Dealer (and the big city) mean I can't get thse services in my car? I have limited Satellite internet at home and metered service. Does that make any difference?


The metered service might be an issue since you need to download updates to the car every few months. If there is another location you visit regularly who has wireless service you can connect to, you can download from there. There's nothing you need from Tesla's service centers on a regular basis as far as I know.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

AutopilotFan said:


> YouTube doesn't need memberships, but the other services do. You don't need to download anything, but you'll need your username and password for each of the services.


No membership required for Slacker radio.


----------



## MrBill (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies. I have more questions. How do I update or replace the Browser? I've tried to replace it before with Firefox and started a download but it always quit before it finished downloading. Do I need to download it to my home computer then transfer it somehow to the car? What other programs can I add to the car's system? How do I go about doing that? The car seems to download all the Tesla updates pretty well (I have Version 2020.8.1 ae1963092ff8 on there now. Those updates are set to run at night when the metering is off.) Do those updates include improvements to the browser as well as the other built-in programs? What additional programs can I install? How? Can I add memory to the system if I need to? Sorry to load all these questions at once, but I never even knew about some of the features on the car. I've just been driving the car and loving it the way it was when I got it. 
[Also, I haven't played a computer game since DOS 3.1 came out so I know I'm out of date.] Now that I have a surplus of time and can't go out I figure I may try to play in the car while it's parked. 
Something I'd like to have would be the ability to transfer some files or programs from my home computer to the car. I'd also like to be able to review the security videos on-site in the car. Thanks in advance this time.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

MrBill said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I have more questions. How do I update or replace the Browser? I've tried to replace it before with Firefox and started a download but it always quit before it finished downloading. Do I need to download it to my home computer then transfer it somehow to the car? What other programs can I add to the car's system? How do I go about doing that? The car seems to download all the Tesla updates pretty well (I have Version 2020.8.1 ae1963092ff8 on there now. Those updates are set to run at night when the metering is off.) Do those updates include improvements to the browser as well as the other built-in programs? What additional programs can I install? How? Can I add memory to the system if I need to? Sorry to load all these questions at once, but I never even knew about some of the features on the car. I've just been driving the car and loving it the way it was when I got it.
> [Also, I haven't played a computer game since DOS 3.1 came out so I know I'm out of date.] Now that I have a surplus of time and can't go out I figure I may try to play in the car while it's parked.
> Something I'd like to have would be the ability to transfer some files or programs from my home computer to the car. I'd also like to be able to review the security videos on-site in the car. Thanks in advance this time.


I think that the answer to most of those questions is "you can't".


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MrBill said:


> How do I update or replace the Browser?


You don't. It's not possible.


> What other programs can I add to the car's system?


None. You cannot add any programs to your car.


> Do those updates include improvements to the browser as well as the other built-in programs?


Sometimes they do, yes. For instance, the browser originally was something that Tesla wrote themselves, and it was terrible. At some point, they updated it to Chromium, and now it's actually usable.


> What additional programs can I install?


None. About the closest you can get to this is to use the web browser to access various "online apps". Some people have curated some nice collections too. But you're never able to actually install anything.


> Can I add memory to the system if I need to?


No.


> Something I'd like to have would be the ability to transfer some files or programs from my home computer to the car.


You can't treat the car as just another computer. The only files that you can transfer to the car are audio files. Plug in a USB drive that contains audio files, and the car can play them through the sound system. But the files remain on the USB drive - they aren't copied to the car's internal storage.


> I'd also like to be able to review the security videos on-site in the car.


It's currently not possible, but we do expect Tesla to add this ability at some point in the future.


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

MrBill said:


> Can I add memory to the system if I need to?


You don't need to add memory to the system. But if you want to be able to view or do anything else with the video from your cameras, you need to plug some storage into one of your dash USB ports.



MrBill said:


> Now that I have a surplus of time and can't go out I figure I may try to play in the car while it's parked.


That's a great idea!



MrBill said:


> I'd also like to be able to review the security videos on-site in the car. Thanks in advance this time.


I installed Tesla Cam on my phone (Android) and I can use it to view (and delete!) the security videos. It will play all 4 of the camera feeds at the same time so you can view the security events. You have to take your USB device out and plug it into your phone, but you can do that while you're in the car if you have a device that converts whatever your phone's port is (mine is USB-C) to whatever it is you're using for storage.


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

Slacker requires an account I noticed because the Use Tesla Account button does nothing. Is this worth signing up for? Never used the service before.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

serpico007 said:


> Slacker requires an account I noticed because the Use Tesla Account button does nothing. Is this worth signing up for? Never used the service before.


I use Slacker all the time without an account. I think it is only worth singing in with your own account, if you already have one and want to synchronize between your car and other devices.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

serpico007 said:


> Slacker requires an account I noticed because the Use Tesla Account button does nothing. Is this worth signing up for? Never used the service before.


I believe the "Use Tesla Account" button may be what you would use if you'd signed in with your own account to switch back to the account that comes with the car.

Getting your own Slacker account maybe gives you access to higher bitrate songs-maybe-and definitely allows you to curate playlists and things on another device.


----------



## serpico007 (Mar 1, 2020)

The button is grayed out, can't even click it.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

serpico007 said:


> The button is grayed out, can't even click it.


Just got a new Y and same thing, Slacker isn't working by default, clicking the button doesn't do anything.


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

I had that happen while I was driving my Y home. When I next got into the car, Premium Connectivity was back. 

I suspect they have a problem with provisioning when they swap an account over to a new car.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Picked it up Friday afternoon, went for a 400 mile trip, tried all day Saturday. Tried again Sunday morning. I had set and verified my Slacker account on my PC (which says Slacker isn't Slacker any more) and was ready to go out and defeat the car.
.
.
.
Opened it in the car and it was provisioned. I lost, it won. 
Or was it just the threat that I was going to win that it gave in and started working? That sounds a lot more plausible.

There's a heck of a lot more room in the Y than the 3, higher seats and even more headroom in the front.

Little problem with packing the back, suitcases now get lost in the expanse.


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

Glad it worked out for you.



Ed Woodrick said:


> Little problem with packing the back, suitcases now get lost in the expanse.


Nice problem to have, eh? I went shopping for the first time today. All the bags I could carry fit into the under-trunk storage area.


----------

